# How, much money do I give my 16 year old for her birthday ?



## helloeveryone

My daughter has asked for money for her birthday next week, but I am stuck on how much to give..don't want to give to much or don't want to give not enough ..HElp please ,,thanks,,


----------



## hellohefalump

What does she want to spend it on? My sixteen ur old spends her money on video games which are like £40 each so I'd give £80 so she could buy two


----------



## suzib76

my eldest 2, who are 11 and 10 get money, i give them £100


----------



## River54

If my 16yr old asked for that, we'd probably ask her what for and what she wanted then go from there.
If it was something that we might've bought anyways, or went in on it with some family, we'd probably just talk to her about us buying it. If she wanted it for some spending money for a trip, we'd probably give it to her. - and probably about $150-200.


----------



## seoj

Whatever you think is reasonable and can afford hun. Our oldest tends to want $ for Xmas etc... as she has been saving to help us buy her a car when she's 17. And she likes to get herself giftcards to buy music and such... we always ask what she's saving her $ up for first- then base it off that. For Xmas we gave her $50 cash and $50 for iTunes plus some little presents :)


----------



## helloeveryone

Thanks for all the answers ,not sure what she wants to spend her money on,as she has most things..but she likes buying clothes, and DVDs..
Properly give her between £100 to £200..but still thinking £200 is too much .?


----------



## Tilliepink

I'd say $100 is plenty but it all depends on financial status.


----------



## Abz1982

When I was 16 (back in 1998) I would have been lucky to get £50 and a small gift. I think £100 is quite generous.


----------



## Feff

For my 16th I had £50, and was really grateful lol!


----------



## ames_x

My brother turned 16 yesterday and my mum gave him £100, but he wasnt allowed to spend on games so bought clothes, trainers etc


----------



## lozzy21

I would give how ever much you would have spent on presents.


----------



## RachA

Agree with ^^^^ 
We have a set budget for presents and if our children wanted money instead of the present we would just give them the money we'd of spent on presents (for our two at the moment that would be £50 each). I would be less inclined to give them money if they didn't have plans for it-I would prefer to know they were going to buy something proper with it rather than just spending it for the sake of it.


----------



## greenbeans12

I always got 200 for my birthday from my Mom and Stepdad.


----------



## housewifey

I would say that £100- £150 would be plenty for a 16 year old. Assuming she's spending it on the things she likes to buy (clothes and dvds like you said) I think £200 would be too much.


----------



## Tasha

I would give £100 and then spend up to £50 on a sentimental present that she can keep. 16 is a huge birthday.


----------



## MandytheMama

River54 said:


> If my 16yr old asked for that, we'd probably ask her what for and what she wanted then go from there.
> If it was something that we might've bought anyways, or went in on it with some family, we'd probably just talk to her about us buying it. If she wanted it for some spending money for a trip, we'd probably give it to her. - and probably about $150-200.

This is what I was thinking, but I'd even say $100 is a lot at that age.


----------



## MrsPeacock13

£100 is more than enough.


----------



## m4nc3r

IF I could afford it, I would say like £80-100 in cash, and maybe the rest in gift cards for the stores she likes, or a few bits and bobs.

I always asked for cash for xmas and birthdays but pissed it away on rubbish, make-up, lunch, drink. Or "saved" it for ages with nothing to buy and would end up spending it on Birthday presents for my friends when theirs came around 3 months later lol

If I were you I would try to find out what she needed and take her shopping on her Birthday... maybe give her £50-100 in cash and a shopping trip so you can help her spend it on things she will actually make use of or enjoy..


----------



## C_baby

My SD turned 15 in March she got £100, but we insisted on going shopping with he to spend it. That way she didn't spend if all on inappropriate tat!


----------



## Apple111

Hi,my son was 16 last week. I gave. Him 100 and bought bits and bobs x


----------



## Snow Owl

Eek could never afford £100. Where are you in the world? In the UK 16 is pretty much a normal birthday?


----------



## suzib76

Im in the uk as well and 16 has always been regarded as a massive milestone birthday :shrug:

The only difference between 16 now amd 16 as I was growing up is the smoking age has increased to 18. 

Do people really not regard 16 as being special anymore??


----------



## Tasha

Suzi, I am in the UK too and my earlier post mentions money and then buying sentimental because 16 is a special birthday. We have always classed it as a big, special birthday.


----------



## SerenityNow

Tasha said:


> I would give £100 and then spend up to £50 on a sentimental present that she can keep. 16 is a huge birthday.

^^^ this. She wants money now, and it is fun to have some freedom to get yourself what you want, but years down the road she'll appreciate a keepsake. 

My mom gave me a simple gold cross pendant for my 16th birthday and I've worn it daily for more than 20 years. I'd have long forgotten what I spent any birthday money on.


----------



## matron

Mine gets from 50-100 eur, not more.


----------



## rosesmummy

I'm 23 now but I used to get £100 from my mum and £100 from my grandparents. I was pretty spoilt though and it took me a long while to realise the value of money.

I'd say £100 is plenty. x


----------



## Lucasmum

I would say about £150, prices of things now a days that wont go very far at all on clothes or games I would also get her a sentimental gift :flower:


----------

